# Mini Saddles



## dixie_belle (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a small saddle (12 inches) that I throw on my largest mini from time to time when kids come over and want to "ride". It is not really a good fit for him, though. It's too....um....searching for the right word here.....broad? He is so good tempered about it though, that he doesn't seem to mind very much. However, I won't leave it on him for any length of time as it is obviously ill fitting.

So I've been looking on line for a real mini saddle. I can't find anything, anywhere on how to figure out the correct size. Some don't give a size at all except the seat size (10 inches or 12 inches, like that). Some other places have a size 8 saddle or a size 10 saddle. I can't imagine that is the seat measurement as it would be really small.

I want to order something that fits, but how do I figure out what that is??? I'm stumped.

Also, I live in Kentucky. If there are any places near me, I wouldn't mind driving him someplace to actually be fit for a saddle.

Help.

Shelley


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 6, 2012)

I found my mini/pony saddles off ebay but dont buy the set cuz the bridle didnt fit at all but saddle is perfect(i have leather and cordura). I did buy a toddler saddle first and man messed up cuz the seat is to small for my girls so now I have a whole set that I bought that has never been used. It is so cute though. I thought about selling it but keep thinking I may need to keep it just incase someone I know may want to use it. It is so pretty but whatever you do dont buy toddle mini saddle I goofed big time!


----------



## mini horse mania (Feb 6, 2012)

The 8 inch saddles are very very tiny,good for a 2 or 3 year old child to ride.they fit perfect on 30 inch minis and below...a 10 inch is what fits most of ours.oirs range from 30_36 inches,the round skirt seems to be more comfortable for the minis. We did use a 12 inch on a hackney,and it,seemed to fit right...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

I use a 10inch on my 32in pony.. it has adjustable panels so able to fit most ponies whatever their shape..its suitable for children up to the age of 6 but to be honest I think a 6 year old would be the maxium age Id be comfortable riding my mini anyway so ideal


----------



## Sandee (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's what a 10" looks like on a 34". My grandchildren could not use the stirrups until they were around 6 but my grandkids are small build. In the picture you can see I used what is referred to as "buddy stirrups" which loop over the saddle horn. I do like the round skirt as it doesn't interfere with the horse's movement. In the picture the grandchild is only 3.


----------



## minimoesmom (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out Chicks Saddlery, the have alot of mini items, including saddles and are very reasonably priced.


----------

